What are your problems or need in your life - theaktu
======
krapp

        What are your problems or need in your life
        3 points by theaktu 11 hours ago | flag | 16 comments
     	
        Do you have any application or service ideas?
        2 points by theaktu 15 hours ago | flag | 6 comments
     	
        What would be your dream application or service?
        2 points by theaktu 1 day ago | flag | 1 comment
     	
        What are the problems you face on a daily basis?
        1 point by theaktu 1 day ago | flag | 3 comments
    

Maybe you should try coming up with your own startup ideas rather than
expecting Hacker News to feed them to you. Or at least just keep it to one
thread.

~~~
relkor
Its not idea farming, it karma farming, and theaktu is not a real person, just
a deep neural net that will get some lucky undergrad an A this semester.

edit: see how it is improving the title and getting more upvotes?

~~~
coderKen
really? cool!

------
miguelrochefort
\- I have over 100 different apps on my phone. I have over 1000 online
accounts. That's too much to manage. I want just one.

\- I want financial independence so that I can stop worrying and start living.

\- I want to get rid of all physical possessions. I don't want to own a house,
a car, a fridge, food, a phone, clothes. I just want to get these things on
demand, as needed. When I no longer need them, they disappear.

Basically, I don't want to have to think and worry about stuff that doesn't
matter. I want freedom. I want a constant "My mind like water" state.

~~~
kleer001
> I want to get rid of all physical possessions.

This is a huge soap box of mine. Transitioning us all from an ownership
mentality to an access mentality. It's close to sharing, which is close to
socialism and communism which strikes and the fear centers of many a populous.

Personally I have tasted of this wonderful world with car sharing. Car2Go
namely. So good. Then there's couchSurfing. It's not exactly the same thing,
but on the way.

I do think that software is getting that way, soon. With the old school dumb
terminal philosophy that comes after App-world. We already have it with
digital assistants like Siri and Cortana. I can certainly see their
functionalities blossoming as the market (and software) gets to know its users
a bit better.

Food, well, you can just go out to eat. That technology has been around for a
long time.

Clothes? Maybe thrift stores?

The fictional hero Jack Reacher epitomizes your proposal to a tea.

~~~
kashyapc
[Sorry for the tangent.]

Indeed, it reminded me of Jack Reacher character too.

From one of the books, when another character asks Reacher why doesn't he
carry spare clothes:

"Slippery slope. I carry a spare shirt, pretty soon I’m carrying spare pants.
Then I’d need a suitcase. Next thing I know, I’ve got a house and a car and a
savings plan and I’m filling out all kinds of forms.”

Thanks to my uncle, who introduced me to Reacher novels about the time I just
began university in 2002. It was fun reading about 16 books
(meanwhile...needless to say, I'm exactly in the opposite situation of that
quote).

The nice aspect about Reacher novels: you can pick up any book without regard
to order, you won't miss any background context -- each book stands on its
own. Certainly worth the read, if only for the vicarious experience.

------
eecks
My headphones are too tight so my ears are sore.

I want to write a book but never get around to doing it.

I have a cold which is really annoying.

I know I should go to bed to get some rest but I don't want to.

------
Cypher
A Personal knowledge base, where I can collect my resources and organize my
thoughts without having to rely on multiple programs.

~~~
iphoneseventeen
I use OneNote for this.

Android app + desktop app + web app all have similar basic functionality.

~~~
eecks
OneNote is a killer app for MS. Nothing comes close (please don't say
Evernote)

------
coderKen
Really bored at my current day Job, always assigned to do mundane tasks, I
feel like my life is wasting away. Am 23 been programming since I was 18. I
recently (Last week) got a remote contract gig which I do at night which helps
a bit but my day Job is sucking the life out of me, but I can't change it till
I find another one. I can feel my passion during the day fading away.

~~~
lastofus
Developers are in very high demand. Finding a new job is a pain but very
doable. Getting stuck in a rut in life is 100x worse.

~~~
coderKen
The thing is I want to work at a smaller startup not another startup-slowly-
turning-to-an-organisation

------
jamesdelaneyie
Someone keep this cat off my desk and lap somehow. Actually just desk. Lap is
ok.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
What's the problem with a cat on your desk? Just jugvgvoHWwapo fvvfv GET OFF
THE KEYBOARD, YOU STUPID FLEABAG!

Anyway, it's really not... HEY, STOP CHEWING ON THAT!

As I was saying, just keep a laser pointer on your desk. When the cat gets on
the desk, shine it on the wall where the cat can see. Wiggle it a bit. Get the
cat to chase it, and use it to lure the cat off the desk back onto the floor.

------
jordsmi
I need to be more productive. I currently make a good amount of money doing
basically nothing at home, and should be using this time to get some more
skills. Instead I just sit around and BS

~~~
lovelearning
Sounds like a good problem to have! How do you make money doing nothing?

~~~
jordsmi
I own an affiliate network that works with social media influencers.

------
staunch
There's no really good way to trade programming time for money.

~~~
lgieron
Jobs and contracts are pretty good?

------
imakesnowflakes
I want an easy way to test food items that I buy from local shops for harmful
levels of toxins/pesticides.

------
bitherd
This thread. Thank you, and bless you. Made my day :)

------
DrScump
I want a pony.

------
auganov
Waking up.

------
yanwen204698
get more done

